# Omnisphere Solo Mode Out Of Sync (SOLVED sort of..)



## Lionel Schmitt (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone knows the issue of the solo mode in Omnisphere playing stuff back out of sync?

Extremely annoying and impossible to fix because it's random, so I can't adjust the notes.

Strangely some notes even play ahead of the click, without having dialed in any pre-delay. How can it even know which note is coming before it's coming?
It's going on since years actually on 2 machines and several versions of Omnisphere, kept updating. I'm on the latest version.
How can it just be me? If it hasn't been fixed since years not sure I believe it will happen..


EDIT / UPDATE:

The bug was tracked down within about a day after contacting support. Great support! Wouldn't hesitate reaching out!
Which I did for over a year because of general low faith in big companies support haha...

It is related to audio interface or driver software buffer size (probably also relevant without having an audio interface though). I have my buffer size set very high due to hefty sessions I'm running. 50 milliseconds, way over 2048 samples.

They said it's happening when the buffer is set over 2048 samples. But I'd try messing around with it anyways even if its not that high, it's not set in stone yet since they are only into this since yesterday or so basically.

They are working on an update. Right now the obvious workaround would be rendering or freezing relevant tracks at lower buffer rates.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jul 7, 2022)

Lionel Schmitt said:


> Anyone knows the issue of the solo mode in Omnisphere playing stuff back out of sync?
> 
> Extremely annoying and impossible to fix because it's random, so I can't adjust the notes.
> 
> ...


Wow I have not seen this behaviour at all. What specs do you have- what daw?


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jul 8, 2022)

JasonSchoepfer said:


> Wow I have not seen this behaviour at all. What specs do you have- what daw?


Win 10 Home
Version 10.0.19041
Build 19041
CPU: Intel(R) Core™ i9-10940X CPU @ 3.30GHz, 3301 Mhz, 14 Core(s), 28 Logical Processor(s)
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 3201, 04/09/2020

Cubase

Actually I think I had the same issue on my old machine, i'll check.


----------



## sostenuto (Jul 8, 2022)

Other Cubase users confirm ????? Win11 Pro /Reaper here _ waaay out of phase.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Jul 8, 2022)

Did you email [email protected] as I have yet to hear of such a behaviour and let alone one that has been going on for years. I could submit on your behalf but they will just want you to email them. They are all over bugs let me tell you.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Aug 17, 2022)

The bug was tracked down within about a day after contacting support. Great support! Wouldn't hesitate reaching out!
Which I did for over a year because of general low faith in big companies support haha...

It is related to audio interface or driver software buffer size (probably also relevant without having an audio interface though). I have my buffer size set very high due to hefty sessions I'm running. 50 milliseconds, way over 2048 samples.

They said it's happening when the buffer is set over 2048 samples. But I'd try messing around with it anyways even if its not that high, it's not set in stone yet since they are only into this since yesterday or so basically.

They are working on an update. Right now the obvious workaround would be rendering or freezing relevant tracks at lower buffer rates.


JasonSchoepfer said:


> Did you email [email protected] as I have yet to hear of such a behaviour and let alone one that has been going on for years. I could submit on your behalf but they will just want you to email them. They are all over bugs let me tell you.


Missed your comment but thank you in retrospect!


sostenuto said:


> Other Cubase users confirm ????? Win11 Pro /Reaper here _ waaay out of phase.


TAGGG


----------

